# Porpoising - flats skiffs vs. bass boats



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Bassboats are wider, multi-chined hulls and are designed to carry more weight aft than the typical flats hull.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

My Gheenoe LT25 has hook designed into the hull. The center section, about 20" wide, is flat. Then the hull steps up to a section four inches wide, which has a bit over 1/4" of hook molded into the last three inches of the hull. There are two more steps up, one four inches wide (where my bunks support), the other three inches wide, neither of those have hook.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Ranger, Skeeter, Triton make bay boats and the hulls are shared between salt and sweet water. Ranger also makes a few flats style boats.

Flats boat hulls are basically flat in the aft bass boats are 20 degree or more. Same with go fast boats.

The comparison is not apples to apples.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> Ranger, Skeeter, Triton make bay boats and the hulls are shared between salt and sweet water. Ranger also makes a few flats style boats.
> 
> Flats boat hulls are basically flat in the aft bass boats are 20 degree or more. Same with go fast boats.
> 
> The comparison is not apples to apples.


You're absolutely right. It's apples to watermelon, and wasn't meant to be a comparison. A bass boat owner has a totally different set of priorities in a fishing rig than a flats skiff owner. Load carrying and high speed to get to that spot on the lake first in a tournament are what the bass pro wants. Things like stealth, ease of poling, and shallow draft, are on top of a flats guide's list. However, there are some features and performance enhancements that would benefit either style of boat. A flats skiff can easily become stern heavy as well, even with the fuel tank in the bow. Two guys sitting behind the console, 4-stroke on a jack plate, power pole, poling platform, tabs, live well, gear, cranking battery, etc. All I'm pointing out is that a flats skiff could also use some help with added stern lift without relying as much on trim tabs that can introduce more drag. As long as hull performance enhancements are below the water line, don't cause hull slap or increase draft, and generate more lift and hydrodynamic efficiency, I would think they would be welcomed.

But I also agree that a narrow beam skiff with a flat bottom at the stern is limited as to how much special sauce can be added to the design. A v-bottom hull has more to work with, like a pad, lifting strakes, etc. The v-bottom also needs more beam for displacement to maintain a shallow draft. I guess my whole reason for my original post was because I thought the hook or cupped trailing edge might work on any kind of skiff that could benefit from more stern lift and less need for the use of tabs - all the time.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Apples to oranges...high horsepower bass boats are running well over twice the speed our poling skiffs are and with much less hull in the water. @hipshot has lots of go fast boat experience, he will chime in I’m sure. 
I can run WOT without tabs or porpoising on my HPX-T but get maximum speed trimmed out past horizontal and tabs about half down which “airs her out” by getting the stern up and bow down. She runs best this way in smooth water and choppy. Getting the stern up and bow down lets the spray rails do what they do and gets the deeper v bow entry to cut chop and not pound you hitting the flatter stern area.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

All good input here. I'll sit back and let others chime in as well. What I should really do is shut-up and start building a plug!


----------



## skiff donkey (Feb 17, 2011)

My engine or top speed means nothing to me personally, 25mph. I consider the “performance” of my skiff to be when the engine is up. It (engine) is a necessary evil.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Didn't the first flats boat come from bass boats and ski boats
I've had several bass boats, they are fun to drive, I had one that would go 60 with very little of the hull in the water. But they don't do good in big chop, my flats boat does. Some skiffs don't do well in chop but they are more skiny than mine. You can't have both.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

My skiff on glass, is 28 mph fast and smooth, no tabs and no porpoise. On chop it needs left tab to overcome torque and keep the nose steady. Bass boats compl Different boats.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> Didn't the first flats boat come from bass boats and ski boats
> I've had several bass boats, they are fun to drive, I had one that would go 60 with very little of the hull in the water. But they don't do good in big chop, my flats boat does. Some skiffs don't do well in chop but they are more skiny than mine. You can't have both.


In 1977 in Opa Locka, picking up my dad's new Bonefisher, the rigging guys and a guide told me the first Hewes was an adaptation of a ski boat. Wouldn't know myself. That guide was a character with a wild back story but I digress.

As to bass boats, I remain surprised I don't hear about those guys splattering themselves every so often.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mark H said:


> In 1977 in Opa Locka, picking up my dad's new Bonefisher, the rigging guys and a guide told me the first Hewes was an adaptation of a ski boat. Wouldn't know myself. That guide was a character with a wild back story but I digress.
> 
> As to bass boats, I remain surprised I don't hear about those guys splattering themselves every so often.


Do you drive a vehicle on the highway? No less dangerous than a bass boat.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Maybe so but sixty in a small boat feels a lot scarier than 75 in my pickup. I know squat about driving a boat much over fifty but a bass boat up on the pad at whatever that would be and a boat wake showing up sounds like more excitement than this old man desires.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Bob Hewes did cut down the gunnels on a ski boat. Others cut down Mako 17 hulls. Back then bassboats looked nothing like they do today.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Bass Boat Crash - YouTube 

Man Ejected From Boat! (Crazy!!!) - YouTube 

UF Bass Team Boating Accident - YouTube 

Guess I haven't been paying attention.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

BassFlats said:


> Bob Hewes did cut down the gunnels on a ski boat. Others cut down Mako 17 hulls. Back then bassboats looked nothing like they do today.


Good to know it was a true story. That was a heckuva trip for a college kid. Caught a bonefish, had some other adventures, went offshore out of Sebastian with a Bonefisher and a compass. Caught a kingfish. I was bulletproof back then.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

skiff donkey said:


> My engine or top speed means nothing to me personally, 25mph. I consider the “performance” of my skiff to be when the engine is up. It (engine) is a necessary evil.


This is exactly how I see it. 

And I think think if you took your bass boat out on Florida Bay this last Monday in 25mph winds you probably would have sea tow bringing you back.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> Didn't the first flats boat come from bass boats and ski boats
> I've had several bass boats, they are fun to drive, I had one that would go 60 with very little of the hull in the water. But they don't do good in big chop, my flats boat does. Some skiffs don't do well in chop but they are more skiny than mine. You can't have both.


I believe the old Dolphin 18 Backcounty Pro and Shipoke 18 were based upon a Sidewinder 18 speed boat used on lakes. I almost bought a nice used Dolphin in 2015 but the Boat Depot in Key Largo must not have thought I was serious and pissed me off.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mark H said:


> Maybe so but sixty in a small boat feels a lot scarier than 75 in my pickup. I know squat about driving a boat much over fifty but a bass boat up on the pad at whatever that would be and a boat wake showing up sounds like more excitement than this old man desires.


Don’t be scared


----------



## SMG (Dec 4, 2021)

Dear Jesus. How funny.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

I think I will be scared thank you very much. I have a buddy who was a champion drag boat racer so I have an open invitation to go a 100+ anytime. I'll watch him do it from the bank.

I've driven fast cars on a race track. But in a boat? Pass.

I did this in my youth although not nearly so far.
David Small's Barefoot Waterski World Jump Record (2010 World Championships) - YouTube
Fast in a boat? Pass.

I've flown small planes in some scary #$%^. Fast in a boat? Pass.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Kind of a funny thread.

Bass boats are many times heavier than flats skiffs and would be incredibly horrible to try to pole. Notice that many/all of them are on double axle trailers. And you’re not going very shallow in one either. They are purpose made to do what they do just like a flats skiff and the two boats have very different purposes.

Way back in the 70s, I got a ride in what was (if I remember correctly) the first bass boat to break 100mph. We didn’t hit top end but it was scary enough. It was gutted and super light just to go fast for the factory to have bragging rights. But it really was meaningless as a fishing boat - unless you were making them or selling them.

Anyway, as others have said the two boats are for very different purposes and not really comparable.


----------



## SMG (Dec 4, 2021)

Hank said:


> Kind of a funny thread.
> 
> Bass boats are many times heavier than flats skiffs and would be incredibly horrible to try to pole. Notice that many/all of them are on double axle trailers. And you’re not going very shallow in one either. They are purpose made to do what they do just like a flats skiff and the two boats have very different purposes.
> 
> ...


 Chime walking at 80+ is fun though. Miss doing that on the big lake, big time.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

No doubt. I won't be going 60+ in any of them.


----------



## SMG (Dec 4, 2021)

Mark H said:


> No doubt. I won't be going 60+ in any of them.


At my age and physical disposition, I aint going fast anytime soon, just happy to have done it a few times. It was fun.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

No doubt. In my youth I'd have been right there with you.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

SCB made that f22 that ran 96. I've seen some fast lake and bays too. 

As far as fast bass boats go it's hard to beat an Allison.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

fjmaverick said:


> SCB made that f22 that ran 96. I've seen some fast lake and bays too.
> 
> As far as fast bass boats go it's hard to beat an Allison.


Lanier


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

SMG said:


> Chime walking at 80+ is fun though. Miss doing that on the big lake, big time.


Chine walking occurs more due loose steering parts or cable steering, much easier to control the boat at high speeds with hydraulic steering.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

I think a lot of you are missing the OP’s point. They keep stating flats boats, not poling skiffs, could take some inspiration from the bass boat running design. Personally, as someone that runs a trolling motor only and never poles but still likes to fish flats in NC (and fish for bass) I 100% agree. My last boat was an East Cape VHP that needed constant input from tabs unless I was running at a steady throttle. My next boat is going to be an Egret of some kind (talking to the wife about how big a boat we actually need) and won’t have a poling platform. 

I could be biased though, I grew up fishing from a Ranger bass boat.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

One of my coworkers took me out in his bass boat, we went to Lake Toho. He idled well out of the marina while we chatted, it was a beautiful morning, just a little ripple on the water making thousands of points of light. When he dropped the hammer it reminded me of how the stars looked in Star Wars when the Millennium Falcon made the jump into hyperspace, all those points became lines, long lines.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

When I had that 60 mph bass boat I was young and stupid fishing in bass tournaments. Now I run about 25-29 if that. I was lucky to live through my youth
I know most of you think I'm still stupid but I'm now careful stupid


----------



## LowReynolds# (Mar 23, 2021)

Used to tarpon fish in the river with a friend in a go-fast bass boat. No tabs, just motor trim to stop porpoising and WOT every chance he could get. Was fun, but didn't know how he could see because my eyelids would be fluttering. Had fun, but there definitely is a "comfortable speed" depending on the conditions. I'm not sure but it would seem to me that trim tabs were not very common 25 years ago...maybe just the crowd I hung out with. On my skiff they definitely improve the ride. Sometimes I try running without them just to see if I really need them and a little tab goes a long way...


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Goose said:


> My last boat was an East Cape VHP that needed constant input from tabs unless I was running at a steady throttle. My next boat is going to be an Egret of some kind (talking to the wife about how big a boat we actually need) and won’t have a poling platform.


When it comes time to decide on an Egret, there are difference between the regular line and Moccasin line that you need to know about, if you don't already... bottom line is the regular 167/189/2011 is faster than thier Moccasin counterparts but draft more. Obviously a different layout too.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Goose said:


> I think a lot of you are missing the OP’s point. They keep stating flats boats, not poling skiffs, could take some inspiration from the bass boat running design. Personally, as someone that runs a trolling motor only and never poles but still likes to fish flats in NC (and fish for bass) I 100% agree. My last boat was an East Cape VHP that needed constant input from tabs unless I was running at a steady throttle. My next boat is going to be an Egret of some kind (talking to the wife about how big a boat we actually need) and won’t have a poling platform.
> 
> I could be biased though, I grew up fishing from a Ranger bass boat.


Exactly, thank you!
I had a Hewes Redfisher 16 (older style - not the new 2021 design). I loved the boat, but I had a difficult time getting the stability and porpoising under control (with a 13 degree deadrise). All I'm saying is that all the factors we've been claiming cause porpoising in our flats boats (mostly center of gravity too far aft) do not affect the stability and ride in the high-tech hull designs of these bass boats. The point of my post is, that if the outside aft portions of the hull bottom (last 6" to 12" that meet the transom), on port and starboard sides (not the center "v", pad, or tunnel, ahead of the prop) were hooked or cupped, with the chines slightly reversed as well - I think the flats skiff would do everything better, and the trim tabs could be used as originally intended - for bow-down in choppy water, load leveling, and hole-shot. Trim tabs would not have to be used at all times to control porpoising. With the aft portion of chines reversed and cupped, I think the skiff would chine-walk less and turn sharper and cleaner with less prop ventilation too. That's just my thoughts FWIW.

I do agree that older model go-fast bass boats, as recent as 10 years ago were a handful to drive, and high-risk for loss of control with an unskilled operator. The technology in the hull designs has improved significantly since then. Here are some pics showing the hooked chines and sponsons that are standard on every model that Bass Cat Boats makes. Again, it's not about using bass boats as flats boats. It's about using a design feature that may improve performance and stability in flats boats:


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

Half Shell said:


> When it comes time to decide on an Egret, there are difference between the regular line and Moccasin line that you need to know about, if you don't already... bottom line is the regular 167/189/2011 is faster than thier Moccasin counterparts but draft more. Obviously a different layout too.


Thanks! I’ve been researching all these flats boats for years now. Only sold the VHP because we had a baby and I was tired of fixing things from the previous owner. I sold it to a buddy who got her fixed up like new.

Back 20-25 years ago when my father had the Ranger we would fish tournaments and he would put the hammer down on those days. Like any other boat though you don’t have to go 70+ every time the outboard is on. We would often “cruise” at 50 and ride nice and smooth.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

I can make my boat porpoise, but it goes away when the prop is high enough. I think it's a combination of getting the thrust more in line with the hull and getting the compression plate aired out enough.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

To some extent this is not much new. My G3 jon boat has little hooks welded to each bottom side of the hull at the transom. Zero effect on any other performance aspect of the boat as they are only about a 3/8 to half inch tall. Actually not noticeable unless you’re looking. But they must have put them on there for a reason.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> I was lucky to live through my youth


 Oh $%&& yes. Same here. I had a big block four speed Camara when I was 17. Before that dang near killed myself on a bicycle three times that come to mind quickly. It's a wonder I lived long enough to reproduce.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> Exactly, thank you!
> I had a Hewes Redfisher 16 (older style - not the new 2021 design). I loved the boat, but I had a difficult time getting the stability and porpoising under control (with a 13 degree deadrise).


My dad's, now mine, 77 Hewes Bonefisher will/would run high 40's on a 115 with no tabs and no porpoising.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I can run WOT without tabs or porpoising on my HPX-T but get maximum speed trimmed out past horizontal and tabs about half down which “airs her out” by getting the stern up and bow down. She runs best this way in smooth water and choppy


I hear that. I'm sure the XXX cupped Foreman prop you run helps too. The best thing I did to stabilize my skiff and reduce porpoising was to add extra cup for grip on my 3-blade prop.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Mark H said:


> My dad's, now mine, 77 Hewes Bonefisher will/would run high 40's on a 115 with no tabs and no porpoising.


Cool! I fished out of Flamingo on the same model/year Hewes back in the day. Loved that boat. No tabs and no porpoising either.


----------



## leon jones (Jan 13, 2022)

as a wee younker back in the mid 1950's i dreamed of a skiff like the kids on the gulf coast had and played with/in

they were affectionately called a Port Aransas Skiff since they were in and built on the island butt they were just home made flat bottomed skiffs like found everywhere in the marine world

the skiffs were intended for the oar or low powered engines

it was the summer of 1990 when i managed to negotiate the build of MY skiff

took delivery from the Port Aransas H.S. shop class(yes built by the kids) in the spring of 1991

called a 14x4 w/ the longest timber(the outwale) being 14' long and the widest point on the bottom being 4' wide

registered LOA 13'6"

the OP's reference to porpoising sure reminds me of what i ended up with

anything over about 1/3 throttle and the boat got plumb uncomfortable/spooky

the kids who built her did add the graduated layers of FG matting just ahead of the transom to manage the common lower powered engines producing much slower speeds

the scantlings of my hull were 50% - 75% heavier w/ the larger engine in mind so i thought i had everything under control

research and extended visits w/ other area builders revealed i needed to add a couple "shingles" (literally) on each side of the bottom

adjustable trim tabs were an option butt i opted to go with the wedges

the added 3/4" x 10" (2ea 3/8"x10" cedar shingles) stacks were epoxy/glassed in place and the skiff returned to the local lake for testing

the problem was resolved w/ a couple simple wedges and the top speed rose dramatically up to 29 and change

a close look will reveal the wedge










and not unlike the referred to bass boats she now behaves nicely at speed










since those days i have had the opportunity to help build several skiffs and the solution we chose was to contour the bottom edge of the sides of the hull and bring the flair in justa bit in the aft quarter of the hull to affect the gentle hook needed for today's modern heavier 4-stroke engines

1/2" - 3/4" is enuff hook to flatten out the porpoising tendencies many flat bottomed skiffs experience when the extra weight and power are factored into the equation

when added during construction the slight hook doesn't show to John Q Public butt the aficionado/boat builder will detect it

BON CHANCE


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

fjmaverick said:


> SCB made that f22 that ran 96. I've seen some fast lake and bays too.
> 
> As far as fast bass boats go it's hard to beat an Allison.


Ive got an allison (my 4th one over nearly 20 years). The "hook" on the bottom is really more of a small lip on the trailing edge, measured in thousandths of an inch. More hp requires less lip and vice versa. The boat runs very flat, but lifts the whole boat, not just the bow. Too much lip (lift) with gobs of horsepower will keep the boat from taking a set. Conversely, more lip will help a boat with less hp carry the load better. 

If any of you want to go for a rip, come to TN


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

NealXB2003 said:


> Ive got an allison (my 4th one over nearly 20 years). The "hook" on the bottom is really more of a small lip on the trailing edge, measured in thousandths of an inch. More hp requires less lip and vice versa. The boat runs very flat, but lifts the whole boat, not just the bow. Too much lip (lift) with gobs of horsepower will keep the boat from taking a set. Conversely, more lip will help a boat with less hp carry the load better.
> 
> If any of you want to go for a rip, come to TN


Good info - makes sense, thanks! I'll be spending a lot of time near Sevierville for work this year. If it's near you, I'd love to go for a rip in an Allison! Gas, lunch or dinner, beer, etc. - on me.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

leon jones said:


> as a wee younker back in the mid 1950's i dreamed of a skiff like the kids on the gulf coast had and played with/in
> 
> they were affectionately called a Port Aransas Skiff since they were in and built on the island butt they were just home made flat bottomed skiffs like found everywhere in the marine world
> 
> ...


Awesome post! Just the confirmation and actual results I wanted to hear about. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> Good info - makes sense, thanks! I'll be spending a lot of time near Sevierville for work this year. If it's near you, I'd love to go for a rip in an Allison! Gas, lunch or dinner, beer, etc. - on me.


Unfortunately, I'm on the opposite end of TN. Outside of Memphis. Spend most of my time on the water on pickwick, or Wilson tail waters, or Kentucky headwaters. But if that's within a day's drive for you, come on!


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

NealXB2003 said:


> Unfortunately, I'm on the opposite end of TN. Outside of Memphis. Spend most of my time on the water on pickwick, or Wilson tail waters, or Kentucky headwaters. But if that's within a day's drive for you, come on!


Thank you! If I get a chance to head further West, I'll take you up on the offer. And, if you ever tow the Allison to the lakes in Upstate SC, let me know. You could show these bass guys what a REAL Go-Fast boat can do! I have seen one Allison at the lake before, and everyone around was checking it out.


----------



## jddonnelly264 (Feb 14, 2020)

Steve_Mevers said:


> Chine walking occurs more due loose steering parts or cable steering, much easier to control the boat at high speeds with hydraulic steering.


Not true I have a buddy I fish with , his bass cat is fine until it sees 79 to 81. He has hydraulic steering. It walks so bad it gets flat out uncomfortable slick water or a little chop


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Chine walking occurs because of a lack of balance. Any moderately fast pad v with a single outboard will do it in the absence of driver input to correct it. Once the boat is up on the pad (a relatively narrow section of the hull), the rotation of the prop makes the boat want to fall off to one side. Driver inputs keep it balanced, like riding a bike. And like riding a bike, it generally gets easier to balance as you go as little faster. Properly load balancing the boat helps. Correct motor height helps. The right prop helps. But if a pad v won't chine walk in the absence of driver input, it's either not set up to achieve peak performance or its underpowered and lacks the ability to really run clean on that last step of the pad.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

At those speeds, boats become planes and need flaps to stabilize them


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

All rocks will skip if you throw them hard enough.

My 2002 Dolphin Super Skiff 16' had plenty hook, plus a flat keel that served as a pad. But it took 90 horses to push it. 70 isn't enough with anglers onboard.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

jddonnelly264 said:


> Not true I have a buddy I fish with , his bass cat is fine until it sees 79 to 81. He has hydraulic steering. It walks so bad it gets flat out uncomfortable slick water or a little chop


I should clarify, what I was talking about is high speed vessel instability caused by uncontrollable chine walking which can cause an accident. When you have a vessel that chine walks AND you have loose steering (cable, worn helm, worn linkage, etc...) the operator at high speeds ends up steering left to right rapidly in an attempt to control the vessel when it is chine walking and it can become so severe that the vessel becomes unstable and the operator looses control. With hydraulic steering the steering is much tighter and the operator has much better control which increases stability at high speeds. There are Youtube videos of high speed chine walking accidents, watch the operators hands as they attempt to steer out of the chine walk, usually you will see that they are rapidly making steering corrections right before the vessel trips and flips.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Educate me (tiller guy) about hydraulic steering. Does it have a pump and fluid reservoir like power steering on a car?


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

MariettaMike said:


> All rocks will skip if you throw them hard enough.
> 
> My 2002 Dolphin Super Skiff 16' had plenty hook, plus a flat keel that served as a pad. But it took 90 horses to push it. 70 isn't enough with anglers onboard.


I bought one from Jack Broyles in the late 80s, and rigged it with a 70 Johnson. Great hull with a nice ride, and did not porpoise. I agree, with a little more horsepower, it would have better utilized the pad on the keel.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

m32825 said:


> Educate me (tiller guy) about hydraulic steering. Does it have a pump and fluid reservoir like power steering on a car?


The systems found on flats skiffs: the steering wheel turns a manual, positive displacement pump. Turning the wheel increases the pressure to one side or other of ram at the engine.


----------



## jddonnelly264 (Feb 14, 2020)

Interesting article. , such innovations in hull design alway push the edge. They often do solve problems . Problems that come up because of two golden rule related to boat performance . Weight to horsepower Ratio. A rule that is equal in importance “the length to width ratio. “. Balance is a key word. Screw with either and get out of balance you have to get creative.

a balance in function, is key

Speed) how fast is it necessary for it to run.

in capacity ) that is always a trade off on the ability to carry a load ( gear, fisherman, ) vs shallow water performance.

Ride comfort. Weight and hull design have a influence. Same hull same hp same speed -generally speaking a hull that is heavier will be more comfortable (even a flat bottom boat. ) it’s all physics! Stiffer and more mass makes for a better ride in the same hull . Hull design v vs flat the reach of the hull all influence how it handles waves, how it jumps up .

Don’t try to make a bass boat into a flats skiff or expect a flats skiff to run like a bass boat. Don’t expect either to run faster than practical with out having to deal with other problems. Problems in boats always cost a ton of money. Choose wisely


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Where was this advice 5








years ago


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

The latest changes to a plug/mold in development at Chittum. Hmmm, very interesting... I like it!

From Instagram:


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> The latest changes to a plug/mold in development at Chittum. Hmmm, very interesting... I like it!


Photos from Instagram:
Hmmm, getting more interesting... Plug is finished - ready to make the new 21 mold. I like it more!


----------

